# Naloxone



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

FROM: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naloxone

Depersonalization disorder
A 2001 Russian study has shown that naloxone can be used to treat depersonalization disorder. According to the study: "In three of 14 patients, depersonalization symptoms disappeared entirely and seven patients showed a marked improvement. The therapeutic effect of naloxone provides evidence for the role of the endogenous opioid system in the pathogenesis of depersonalization."[5]


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Thts not new, but no ones going to give you naloxone if you don't have a drug problem, it's too risky. You could try naltrexone though


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Thts not new, but no ones going to give you naloxone if you don't have a drug problem, it's too risky.


1. Develop a drug problem
2. Get on Naloxone
3 ???
4. DP cured!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriously, not trying to be a downer...but I know 3 people on this forum who have tried it with no results whatsoever. Search ''nalaxone'' and maybe their posts will come up.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

this goes with my theory though, one of the two times my dp went away was when i had a possible drug interaction between a narcotic and naltrexone, which is what naloxone is...... but good luck trying to get on it. and really, i think it would be unethical of a dr to give it to you for this since there's risk for dependency


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There's a risk because there narcotic in it


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry it also comes in a form that also contains an opiate


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's called narcan. I beleive it helps withdrawl not be so sudden or severe


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It's not really safe to just shoot up anything…


----------

